# "August Fishing Game Plan"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay â€" Seadrift, Texas 
by Capt. Chris Martin
Sponsored Texas Marine*

*July 30, 2013*

As we make our way into the month of August, the water temperatures in our area bays will grow to be even warmer than they were in July. That is why our preference in August, if we are unable to get out atop shell due to the wind, is for us to be able to locate a sand bar first thing in the morning that happens to be surrounded by deeper water. Why? Because the bait and the fish will often congregate atop shallow spots during the night and very early morning hours prior to the sun heating the water to the level of their discomfort. Once the water does become too uncomfortable for them, weâ€™ve found that both the bait and the fish tend to retreat to the coolness of the deeper water that is situated adjacent to the shallow area. By following the bait whenever they make their move out to deeper water, anglers can often locate a strong bite as a direct result.





 Bay Flats Lodge Video

Some of the sand bars we find out in the bay can be rather large, and we like looking for ones that happen to be positioned parallel to a shoreline. However, we are not always lucky enough to find a sand bar set just the way we would like it to be. More times than not, it seems, we have to rely on help from our GPS and depth finder (i.e., aluminum push-pole) to find sand bars that are in water that is too deep for us to wade out to from the shoreline. Once we have located a sand bar and have setup our wading session, we like to focus our efforts in the lower water column, as that is where we have found that we are most likely to be successful, especially given the fact that water temperatures are generally at an all-time high right now. If the action in the lower water column slows a bit, try dragging the plastic bait across the floor of the sand bar, giving the end of the rod tip a slight jerk every few seconds. This style of retrieve tends to result in a â€œcloudâ€ of sand trailing the bait which is sometimes all that is needed in order to entice a strike from an otherwise wary fish. Also, we have recently noticed that when we do get a bite, that the bite has not been like that of a bite that we would normally be used to getting from a trout. Instead, we are finding here lately that the trout are being somewhat lackadaisical in their approach of a strike, and that they appear to â€œsittingâ€ on the lure â€" thrusting upon the bait almost as if they were hesitating due to skepticism.

Another factor that we have had to take into consideration in recent days is the fact that we have had some extremely low tides for this time of the year. When this situation occurs, we are not able to search the many back lakes at all. And on those days when the wind wonâ€™t let us get out to open-water shell, and the tide happens to be too low to let us into the back lakes, youâ€™ll probably find us working the secondary sand guts along protected shorelines of the open bay. In doing this, we are starting our morning wade sessions out in deeper water than we would normally start in, and sometimes we are setting up right out in front of bayous and guts that lead directly into some of the back lakes.





 Our Manager

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.TexasMarine.com
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/book-your-trip*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great deals*

For the month of August, all hats & tees are $10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing improving*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing conditions and results improving*

Looks like tapered shell, toe heads and sand bar undulations are producing better compared to last week. Prospects remain hopeful over the weekend. I wish everyone a great time on the water this weekend.


----------

